# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أنواع الأمثال في القرآن

## عبدالله ز

أنواع الأمثال في القرآن:
الأمثال في القرآن ثلاثة أنواع:
1- الأمثال المصرحة.
2- والأمثال الكامنة.
3- والأمثال المرسلة.
النوع الأول: الأمثال المصرَّحة: وهي ما صرح فيها بلفظ المثل، أو مايدل على التشبيه، وهي كثيرة في القرآن نورد منها ما يأتي:
أ- قوله تعالى في حق المنافقين: {مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ، صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لايَرْجِعُونَ، أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ}1 إلى قوله: {إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ} .
ففي هذه الآيات ضرب الله للمنافقين مثلين: مثلًا ناريًّا في قوله:{مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَاراً} لما في النار من مادة النور،ومثلًا مائيًّا في قوله:{أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ} .. لما في الماء من مادةالحياة، وقد نزل الوحي من السماء متضمنًا لاستنارة القلوب وحياتها. وذكر الله حظالمنافقين في الحالين. فهم بمنزلة من استوقد نارًا للإضاءة والنفع حيث انتفعواماديًّا بالدخول في الإسلام, ولكن لم يكن له أثر نوري في قلوبهم، فذهب الله به فيالنار من الإضاءة: {ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ} وأبقى ما فيها من الإحراق، وهذامثلهم الناري.
وذكر مثلهم المائي فشبههم بحال من أصابه مطر فيه ظلمة ورعد وبرقفخارت قواه ووضع أصبعيه في أذنيه وأغمض عينيه خوفًا من صاعقة تصيبه؛ لأن القرآنبزواجره وأوامره ونواهيه وخطابه نزل عليهم نزول الصواعق.
ب- وذكر الله المثلين: المائي والناري - في سورة الرعد للحق والباطل.فقال تعالى: {أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَسَالَتْ أَوْدِيَةٌ بِقَدَرِهَافَاح  ْتَمَلَ السَّيْلُ زَبَداً رَابِياً وَمِمَّا يُوقِدُونَ عَلَيْهِ فِيالنَّارِ ابْتِغَاءَ حِلْيَةٍ أَوْ مَتَاعٍ زَبَدٌ مِثْلُهُ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ وَالْبَاطِلَ فَأَمَّا الزَّبَدُ فَيَذْهَبُ جُفَاءً وَأَمَّامَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ فَيَمْكُثُ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ} .
شبه الوحي الذي أنزله من السماء لحياة القلوب بالماء الذي أنزلهلحياة الأرض بالنبات، وشبه القلوب بالأودية, والسيل إذا جرى في الأودية احتمل زبدًا وغثاء، فكذلك الهُدى والعلم إذا سرى في القلوب أثار ما فيها من الشهواتليذهب بها، وهذا هو المثل المائي في قوله: {أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً} وهكذايضرب الله الحق والباطل.
وذكر المثل الناري في قوله: {وَمِمَّا يُوقِدُونَ عَلَيْهِ فِي النَّارِ} .. فالمعادن من ذهب أو فضة أو نحاس أو حديد عند سبكها تخرج النار مافيها من الخبث وتفصله عن الجوهر الذي ينتفع به فيذهب جفاء. فكذلك الشهوات يطرحهاقلب المؤمن ويجفوها كما يطرح السيل والنار ذلك الزبد وهذا الخبث.
النوع الثاني من الأمثال: الأمثال الكامنة - وهي التي لم يصرح فيهابلفظ التمثيل، ولكنها تدل على معان رائعة في إيجاز: يكون لها وقعها إذا نقلت إلىما يشبهها، ويمثلون لهذا النوع بأمثلة منها:
1- ما في معنى قولهم: "خير الأمورالوسط":
أ- قوله تعالى في البقرة: {لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَذَلِكَ} .
ب- قوله تعالى في النفقة: {وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا وَكَانَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ قَوَاماً} .
جـ- قوله تعالى في الصلاة: {وَلا تَجْهَرْ بِصَلاتِكَ وَلا تُخَافِتْ بِهَا وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلاً} .
د- قوله تعالى في الإنفاق: {وَلا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ وَلا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ} .
2- ما في معنى قولهم: "ليس الخبركالمعاينة":
قوله تعالى في إبراهيم عليه السلام: {قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي} .
3- ما في معنى قولهم: "كما تدين تُدان":
قوله تعالى: {مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءاً يُجْزَ بِهِ} .
4- ما في معنى: "لا يلدغ المؤمن من جحر مرتين":
قوله تعالى على لسان يعقوب: {قَالَ هَلْ آمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّاكَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ مِنْ قَبْل} .
النوع الثالث: الأمثال المرسلة في القرآن: وهي جمل أرسلت إرسالًا منغير تصريح بلفظ التشبيه. فهي آيات جارية مجرى الأمثال.
ومن أمثلة ذلك ما يأتي:
1- {الْآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ} .
2- {لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَاشِفَةٌ} .
3- {قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ تَسْتَفْتِيَانِ  } .
4- {أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ} .
5- {لِكُلِّ نَبَأٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ}.
6- {وَلا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ}.
7- {قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ).
8- {وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شيئًاوَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ}
9- {كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ رَهِينَةٌ} .
10- {هَلْ جَزَاءُالْإِحْس  َانِ إِلَّا الْإِحْسَانُ} .
11- {كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَالَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ} .
12- {ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ وَالْمَطْلُوبُ} .
13- {لِمِثْلِ هَذَافَلْيَعْمَ  لِ الْعَامِلُونَ} .
14- {لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ} .
15- {كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ} .
16- {تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعاً وَقُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّى} .
واختلفوا في هذا النوع من الآيات الذي يسمونه إرسال المثل، ما حكم استعماله استعمال الأمثال؟
فرآه البعض خروجًا عن أدب القرآن، فقال في تفسير قوله تعالى: {لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ}: "جرت عادة الناس بأن يتمثلوا بهذهالآية عند المتاركة، وذلك غير جائز؛ لأنه تعالى ما أنزل القرآن ليتمثل به، بليتدبر فيه، ثم يعمل بموجبه".
ورأى آخرون أنه لا حرج فيما يظهر أن يتمثل الرجل بالقرآن في مقام الجد، كأن يأسف أسفًا شديدًا لنزول كارثة قد تقطعت أسباب كشفها عن الناس فيقول:{لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ كَاشِفَةٌ}، أو يحاوره صاحب مذهب فاسد يحاولاستهواءه إلى باطله فيقول: {لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ} والإثم الكبير في أنيقصد الرجل إلى التظاهر بالبراعة فيتمثل بالقرآن حتى في مقام الهزل والمزاح.
                      مــــــــــــــ  ــــــــنــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــقــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــول

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

جزاك الله خيرا
هذا المبحث مستلّ من كتاب "مباحث في علوم القرآن" لمَنَّاع القَطَّان ..
جاء في آخر مقطع:
"فرآه البعض خروجًا عن أدب القرآن ..."
 ذكره الرازي في تفسيره.
"ورأى آخرون أنه لا حرج ... "
بلاغة القرآن، محمد الخضر حسين.

----------

